
Hater News – Now for Twitter and Reddit - KevinMcAlear
http://haternews.herokuapp.com/?network=twitter
======
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title. That's for when you're introducing a
project, not adding new features. Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
KevinMcAlear
Oops sorry! Didn't realize that.

------
AndrewKemendo
Interesting. My Mr. Rogers result is reassuring I suppose. I like my most
insulting comment:

 _" Very useful. Can you add links to amazon/hulu/torrents?"_

Sounds like someone tried to build a sarcasm detector.*

*Will this be my new most insulting comment?

~~~
sciurus
Yes, my worst comment surprised me:

"That sounds like a good approach; reimplementing an existing API like EC2 or
DO makes it easier to integrate your software with tools like Vagrant and
Terraform."

Maybe the words "reimplementing" or "existing" triggered it? For you, maybe it
was "torrents"?

~~~
danielki
It might be assuming Vagrant in the "homeless person" sense?

------
Karunamon
Cool, but it doesn't take retweets, @replies, and quoted replies into account.
My worst comments over on Reddit are where I quote someone else who said
something mean, and the same goes for Twitter.

And the results for HN are truly head-scratching. Use of the word "fucking"
regardless of context is apparently enough to elevate a comment to "worst"
status. (Watch me get a few points just for this comment alone!)

Don't get me wrong, this is a neat tool, but it's going to be misused in
character assassinations on others, especially with its current presentation,
where phrases are used like "troll score", "most insulting" and so on.

I'd really suggest toning that presentation down and emphasizing the fact that
this is imperfect until the algorithm has been tweaked further.

------
Khao
My worst comment on Reddit :

"Are you stupid?"

Sounds about right. Edit : Damn now I'm worrying this will become my worst HN
comment too.

Double Edit : Just ran it again and now it's my worst comment on HN.

------
drivingmenuts
Apparently, I'm not a real person ... :(

~~~
moystard
I have the same problem when looking for my username on Twitter.

~~~
belthasar
Putting an @ before my twitter handle made it work for me.

------
emhart
Is there an upper limit to the number of characters this will analyze? I've
gotten into arguments here & on reddit that, while civil, are certainly more
vitriolic than what the script found. All I can think is that longer diatribes
are ignored?

From HN: "I've researched the "why" and a couple years ago had the opportunity
to discuss some of the broader ideas in the history & anthropology of locks.
It was actually titled "Why do you lock your door?" -emhart

From reddit: "Very glad you dropped in. Nice to have someone with first hand
experience offer this up, thanks." -schuylertowne

From twitter: "Here is the US patent filing for that taiwanese lock, so you
can see the illustrations:
[https://t.co/K7F3aY6RTD"](https://t.co/K7F3aY6RTD") -shoebox

------
abhididdigi
Concept is nice, landing page and the website are nice. What needs more work
is the algorithm for determining hate. Almost all the comments that Hater News
chewed out of my Reddit username were __not at all* trolling. Indeed some
statements were even contributing to the discussion.

------
milankragujevic
Interesting. However, my most insulting comment doesn't appear to be that
insulting: (it's not like I've been very active on HN)

"Either your CPU is too fast or too slow. I can't really fix anything since I
don't have a Mac to test with. It works fine on Windows."

~~~
zamalek
Seems as though it's a recursive troll attempt.

Me on Reddit: "The first step is to stop hating yourself, you are your
foundation for your own success..."

Clear troll comment. I've said much, much, worse on Reddit.

------
keerthiko
Broken for network = HackerNews. All usernames including the suggested one and
my own return the "Hmm That's probably not a real username." etc. And then
some random youtube video plays in the background. And there's a "Still
crunching numbers" animation (when I modify the css on the page to hide the
overlay). And then "Something broke, sorry :(" and then back to home.

~~~
KevinMcAlear
Whoops! Sorry about that... It is fixed now, thanks for the heads up. :) I
just ran your name and it's now working.

------
stared
IPython Notebook is here:
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/kevinmcalear/hater_news/b...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/kevinmcalear/hater_news/blob/master/haterz_classification.ipynb)
(to author: maybe this link instead of link to its source? accessibility...).

~~~
KevinMcAlear
Thanks I'll update the README :)

------
BrianEatWorld
Only Twitter worked for me, but it was kind of cool to read some long
forgotten tweets.

I don't really understand the periodic table concept. My first thought was
that it grouped your insults into types, like logical fallacies versus
outright insults. I feel like that would be more useful for introspection.

------
viggity
a lot of the links to reddit comments are broken, if the title of the page in
reddit has a slash in it, the slash is not being ommited/escaped in the URL
and so reddit can't find it.

Sample:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/6dnve/Top%20Comedi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/6dnve/Top%20Comedian%20Believes%20In%209/11%20Conspiracy/c03k7tl)
is broken because it has a slash in the title (9/11)

Killing that slash fixes it:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/6dnve/Top%20Comedi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/6dnve/Top%20Comedian%20Believes%20In%20911%20Conspiracy/c03k7tl)

~~~
KevinMcAlear
Thanks! I'll fix this ASAP.

------
debacle
My worst comment on reddit is insulting a Canadian for not liking hockey and
insinuating that they don't have an appreciation for maple syrup.

I'm interested in how it manages to calculate this, because I'm a complete
asshole on reddit sometimes.

------
pmelendez
Apparently, this is a negative comment: "What do you with a bunch of books and
an empty pod? A racing track of course!
[http://bit.ly/1wThvTK](http://bit.ly/1wThvTK) " -pmelendezu "

~~~
noobermin
My worst HN comment was "Freaking Hilarious. You made my day, sir."

I guess I'm back in Catholic grade school where "freak" was a strong word.

------
Xeoncross
My worst comment: "Yep, working less than 30 hrs really gives you a chance to
live life. I take less pay and only have to work a half week."

Pretty much all of my "hater" comments were like this. Many were helpful
answers to problem.

~~~
pmelendez
He is probably just making a corpus of negative words, where "less" and "only"
probably have negative connotations. This is the problem with this kind of
analysis, extracting it properly from context is really hard

------
path411
My worst tweet is insulting myself. (To be fair I rarely use twitter anyway).
I wonder if self insults are weighted any different than regular ones.

"I feel dumb for never thinking of using %2π"

------
valarauca1
I find the algorithm very funny because this tweet:

>Spike Lee produced a Bernie Mac, Cedric the Entertainer, and Steve Harvey
comedy special?

Was apparently one of my worst.

~~~
pgsandstrom
My worst one was a quotation: "Every moron can pick up CSS and PHP;
apparently, every moron did pick them up."

------
ericcumbee
I'm not sure how my tweet of "Nothing encourages you to finally fix your
backups like a kernel panic during a OS update."

qualifies as hate?

~~~
weavie
This has now become your most hateful comment..

------
UUMMUU
"didn't your teacher question why you were using a calculator for english
class?" I'm naughty on Reddit :D

------
egypturnash
My theoretically worst recent tweet:

Someone on this bus has lost "Don't Shit Your Pants".

------
lukasm
The Worst Comment*

"How many languages you know - that many times you are a human."

~~~
goostavos
One of mine was (truncated) "What an amazing fucking museum! ... Fat man and
Little Boy earrings" which was in reference to the Atomic Bomb Museum in Las
Vegas.

I guess I hit the key words of calling something "fat," and dropping the
f-bomb.

The "troll rate" across all my accounts is 3.X.. which is interesting. Because
I'm definitely a little more.. "lively" on some accounts than others (for
instance HN compared to Reddit). I would have expected one to be much higher
than the other.

------
michaelmior
> Click on a box to see the comment in Reddit.

This appears also when using Twitter.

------
cfontes
My worst phrase

"This looks nice... Are you open to H1B or remote?"

------
jacob019
love it! Would like to see some stats. How much hater is the average user?

------
Sailfish
I hatez Hater News

------
rohunati
it's unable find my twitter un.

------
Dewie
Funny that almost all your submissions/post here have to do with _hater_ news.

